# Wood Carving the Wood Spirit



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey gang! I am starting a new project on my blog, LSIrish.com for how to carve the wood spirit face. Hope you will stop by and check it out. The home page has the supply list and will keep you up to date each day as a new step is posted.

For day one I have posted - Wood Spirit Carving, Planes in the Human Face



















Thanks, Lora ~


----------

